# Sharing Your Travels This Summer



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We are officially out of school now, and I have a couple trips planned with my family. Anyone else care to share vacation/staycation plans?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Don't have anyone left in school in the family, but we will probably just stay home and use the pool and bbq a lot.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:
 

> Don't have anyone left in school in the family, but we will probably just stay home and use the pool and bbq a lot.


Yum! We are BBQing RIGHT NOW!  Pork steaks, chicken, fresh pineapple (my fave) barbeque beans and corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ours isn't in school _yet_, so summer vacation doesn't mean much to us either  We will be going to Sea World in a few weeks, though, since we'll be in San Antonio for a wedding. That should be a lot of fun for 2-year-old DD and her cousins.

PS - Your BBQ sounds yummy, Meredith!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

marianner said:


> Ours isn't in school _yet_, so summer vacation doesn't mean much to us either  We will be going to Sea World in a few weeks, though, since we'll be in San Antonio for a wedding. That should be a lot of fun for 2-year-old DD and her cousins.
> 
> PS - Your BBQ sounds yummy, Meredith!


Thanks. Enjoy them not being in school yet.  You can go wherever you want whenever you want, after that... 

Sea World will be awesome! Schliterbahn is not too far away either, but at two? May not be worth it, you would have to stay in the kiddie area a lot and not get to do many adult things. Enjoy!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, my daughter will be flying out to San Diego to spend summer with Grandpa and all of her friends...going to movies, the beach, BBQs, and other fun stuff. The rest of us will be staying home and cleaning out the house while we figure out what to take to Okinawa and what to put in storage. Hopefully we can make it down to the beach a bit. Oh, and Harry Potter!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Family reunion at the end of this month. This one's going to be a short (4 day, 3 night) cruise from Miami to the Bahamas and back. Other than that, no special plans for the summer other than probably spending a couple days at a friend's time-share on the Jersey shore at the end of July.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sea World will be awesome! Schliterbahn is not too far away either, but at two? May not be worth it, you would have to stay in the kiddie area a lot and not get to do many adult things. Enjoy!


Yeah, I love Schlitterbahn, but DD is definitely too young to fully appreciate it. We're not staying that long anyway.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Three out of five of us work in the hospitality business in a tourist area.....no summer vacations for us.  I shouldn't complain though, we live at the beach!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Family reunion at the end of this month. This one's going to be a short (4 day, 3 night) cruise from Miami to the Bahamas and back. Other than that, no special plans for the summer other than probably spending a couple days at a friend's time-share on the Jersey shore at the end of July.


Sounds like lots of fun. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

vsch said:


> Three out of five of us work in the hospitality business in a tourist area.....no summer vacations for us. I shouldn't complain though, we live at the beach!


Yeppers! Sounds like you get to help others enjoy their vacations too.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

No summer vacation plans.  Most of my family is in the exterminating business and are very busy in the summer months.  We will enjoy spending time at my brother's house.  He has a beautiful backyard with pool,  gardens, cabana bar,  tv, music, etc. so there will be lots of fun family times there.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a vacation person.  I have tried to go on vacations and I end up reading and cross stitching.  Things I could do at home.  I really need to spend my summer finding a place to live closer to work.  And I think I will take a few days and visit my daughter in Asheville, NC.  I have two weddings in July.  Family reunion in June.  Summer tends to fly by.  My boyfriend's property has 2 nice lakes and a couple of ponds.  We spend a lot of time fishing and sitting on the beach.  And it's free.  
Happy summer Kindle friends.
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

My wife, one daughter, my Kindle and I will be visiting Munich Germany in September.  I'm very excited because it's my first visit to Europe.  I'm sure I'll have many pictures to share with my friends here at the KindleBoards!! 
jp


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Wow, Deb & Dori sounds like you have vacations basically in your own backyards... no need to go ANYWHERE. I live in the city, but I am in a Master-Planned community, so we have trails, fishing ponds, pools etc. and the lake is two blocks away, but it is *still* the _city_.

We go camping with extended family and we have friends who live out of town, we will visit them for a week here and there and go on weekend trips to Austin and San Antonio and to New Orleans (inlaws live there so that's free!) So, getting away for me is really not about luxury it is about... _getting away_ ! My Kindle books can do that for me too, for a lot cheaper. Hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> My wife, one daughter, my Kindle and I will be visiting Munich Germany in September. I'm very excited because it's my first visit to Europe. I'm sure I'll have many pictures to share with my friends here at the KindleBoards!!
> jp


AWESOME!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't have much planned. I am going to Chicago at the end of July for a conference. In August, I leave for Switzerland for 10 days -- also work, but it's fun work, being in Switzerland. On the middle weekend I'll take the train to Germany to visit friends so that will be fun. My daughter is doing a 2 week art institute in NH so that will be a change for her.

We live in "Vacationland" (Maine) so we'll probably have some house guests at some point during the summer.

L


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> My wife, one daughter, my Kindle and I will be visiting Munich Germany in September. I'm very excited because it's my first visit to Europe. I'm sure I'll have many pictures to share with my friends here at the KindleBoards!!
> jp


I visited Germany in 1997 and I enjoyed the Munich part of my trip. I hope you have a great time! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I was in Munich 7 years ago or so and had a great time! I am sure you will enjoy it.

My niece and nephew are coming from Texas to stay for six weeks so I have a lot of activities planned around them. June 26th through the 28th I will be working at the Summer Arts Festival in Omaha, www.summerarts.org, this will be something like my 12th year doing it. I got my niece involved last year in the children's fair and she is going to help again, she is so excited, she keeps telling everyone that she "has her own booth" that she runs. If you are near the Omaha area I am going to take June 29th through July 5th off then and spend the entire week with the kids. We will spend a lot of time at the pool, the zoo, and other outdoor activities including the BBQ's!

In September I am tentatively planning a trip to Australia, we'll see. I will know more by the end of the month. I have heard even though the exchange rate is pretty good it is still very expensive once you are there.

Anyway lots going on for me this summer...

Sam


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Our  two grandsons are staying with us 3 nights a week again this summer.  (My DD is a RN and works nights.)  Lucky for us we have a pool and two bachelor uncles to keep them happy. Lord only knows what my sons will think up this year.

Tessa


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hopefully BFF and I actually get our weekend roadtrip to the beach this summer. Need a good dose of a green setting. As much as I like the lack of humidity (for my usually frizzy hair) the beach is relaxing


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My girls aren't out of school yet.  Their last day is June 22 (we go late in NY) and then we take them to Ohio on the 24th to spend about 10 days w/their grandparents.  DH and I will return home on the 25th to start a month long basement renovation.  We are adding a kitchenette, 3/4 bath and carving out a bedroom/home office in the large finished area.  We are also spending the last 2 weeks of July in Cape May and then we are having a 60th wedding anniversary party for my parents in August.  In between those things the girls will be in summer camp w/their best friends.  Summer will be gone before we know it!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Don't relaly have any vacation plans per say.

Going to a few STL Cardinal games and doing some home remodelling


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I don't have much planned. I am going to Chicago at the end of July for a conference. In August, I leave for Switzerland for 10 days -- also work, but it's fun work, being in Switzerland. On the middle weekend I'll take the train to Germany to visit friends so that will be fun. My daughter is doing a 2 week art institute in NH so that will be a change for her.
> 
> We live in "Vacationland" (Maine) so we'll probably have some house guests at some point during the summer.
> 
> L


Do you live near the puffins? Brendan Carroll mentioned somewhere on here that he loves Maine BECAUSE of puffins.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I LOVE the Cardinals!  When I visit my Dad, we watch them all the time!

My kids still have 1 1/2 weeks of school to go.  We are backpacking Yosemite early July.  Illinois to visit family, probably August.  (I know, AUGUST?)
Then my big trip is 2 weeks in England, (chewing up hubby's frequent flyer miles... ), at the end of September, when the kids are back in school.  I get to spend a week of that on my brother and partner's canal boat.  I'm very excited about that!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do you live near the puffins? Brendan Carroll mentioned somewhere on here that he loves Maine BECAUSE of puffins.


Well, the puffins are on an island off Boothbay Harbor and not right next door but yes, I have seen them. Not sure I would say "close" but I am closer than you in Texas.  

L


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We'll probably wait until school starts up again to go anywhere (only kid is 26 and on his own...luckily we don't need to plan around summer.) Of course, every year we talk about taking a vacation but we can never decide where. Or what to do with the cats. Really, having cats is worse than kids because you can at least haul the kids where ever you go. If I hauled the cats, they would eat my face off in my sleep.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Well my 12 year old boys are playing JV football, basketball and baseball next year so we have summer workouts 4 days a week until July.  Then I coach a JV volleyball team and we have open gym one day a week until Aug with camp in July.  So looks like we aren't going anywhere this summer.  Hopefully we will have a fall break and can go somewhere then.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Reyn, I completely understand about having kids involved in summer activities.  Between baseball, swim, and band we never had a chance to do vacations.  Now that I'm child-free I don't much feel like going on vacation.  Maybe someday a distant land will beckon me enough to pack a bag and venture out.
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thumper said:


> We'll probably wait until school starts up again to go anywhere (only kid is 26 and on his own...luckily we don't need to plan around summer.) Of course, every year we talk about taking a vacation but we can never decide where. Or what to do with the cats. Really, having cats is worse than kids because you can at least haul the kids where ever you go. If I hauled the cats, they would eat my face off in my sleep.


My sister just discovered an agency in our area that has "pet sitters," basically someone who will come to your place and feed your pets, refill their water, clean out the kitty litter or walk the dog, etc. She's planning on using them for a couple trips this year, as both her cats are old and have medical problems, so she doesn't want to put them through the trauma of taking them to/from and staying at the vet or a "cat kennel." I think she said the price was something like $16/day per pet. It's a national company or franchise with insurance and bonded personnel. If you think you'd be interested, let me know, and I'll ask her to give me the name of the company.

(Noggin will be staying at "The Spa" as I call it, officially known as Best Friends.)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My sister just discovered an agency in our area that has "pet sitters," basically someone who will come to your place and feed your pets, refill their water, clean out the kitty litter or walk the dog, etc.


Our problem is that Max, our psychokitty, has chronic pancreatitis, which could flare up and kill him if we freak him out too much. We're not sure how he'd do with a pet sitter. We could ask my MIL to come down and watch the kitties, but that would mean cleaning my house from top to bottom first and I'd be too tired to enjoy a vacation


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Well, the puffins are on an island off Boothbay Harbor and not right next door but yes, I have seen them. Not sure I would say "close" but I am closer than you in Texas.
> 
> L


Thanks, Leslie, Sorry I just saw this. So Texas is a long way away, I myself am about 120 miles from one border and 760 miles from the other so.... yea, I guess just because you are in Maine you don't necessarily have to be close to the puffins. But thanks for replying.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Any more


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What vacation??  Work goes on...  school goes on....  DD has the summer off, but her mama doesn't....  it's going to be quite a while before I get any more vacation than a one-day trip to the beach, but I love reading about everyone else's vacation plans, so please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> We are officially out of school now, and I have a couple trips planned with my family. Anyone else care to share vacation/staycation plans?


Oh, Meredith, I wish I had vacation plans. But I went to a writing conference in Hawaii in March and that was it for me (but it was a lot of fun!). My daughter's working all summer and we have some home repairs to work on, and my son seems quite happy to chill out at home while the rest of the family trundles off to work. He has promised to help cook some suppers, though, and for a 14 year old he's a great cook!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Oh, Meredith, I wish I had vacation plans. But I went to a writing conference in Hawaii in March and that was it for me (but it was a lot of fun!). My daughter's working all summer and we have some home repairs to work on, and my son seems quite happy to chill out at home while the rest of the family trundles off to work. He has promised to help cook some suppers, though, and for a 14 year old he's a great cook!


So looks like you got a jump on the rest of us... Hawaii..... wow.... a dream.  Lucky you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> What vacation?? Work goes on... school goes on.... DD has the summer off, but her mama doesn't.... it's going to be quite a while before I get any more vacation than a one-day trip to the beach, but I love reading about everyone else's vacation plans, so please keep 'em coming!


No vacation time at all? Hmmmmm.... that's just not right! My husband gets off three weeks out of the year. Of course as a teacher I have the summer off. DD goes to her grandparents a few weeks (New Orleans) and I usually go for at least a week, but DH does not... they are HIS parents! He goes to Disney with us, and usually one week (10 days) of roadtripping during the summer and then skiing for Spring Break. I don't think it is fair to work and not get time off to relax. I think we should get you some time off Susan!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> No vacation time at all? Hmmmmm.... that's just not right! My husband gets off three weeks out of the year. Of course as a teacher I have the summer off. DD goes to her grandparents a few weeks (New Orleans) and I usually go for at least a week, but DH does not... they are HIS parents! He goes to Disney with us, and usually one week (10 days) of roadtripping during the summer and then skiing for Spring Break. I don't think it is fair to work and not get time off to relax. I think we should get you some time off Susan!


I'll get there eventually.... currently taking more classes toward a teaching degree, so then I'll have summers off too! Or at least semi-off, since I'll probably keep doing some of the work I do now as well. Hoping to get there by fall of 2010, not sure yet whether it will work out by then because of that pesky student teaching requirement.

Where do you go spring skiing?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'll get there eventually.... currently taking more classes toward a teaching degree, so then I'll have summers off too! Or at least semi-off, since I'll probably keep doing some of the work I do now as well. Hoping to get there by fall of 2010, not sure yet whether it will work out by then because of that pesky student teaching requirement.
> 
> Where do you go spring skiing?


We like the smaller resorts, because of daughter's age/size so Taos or Angel Fire are our faves. Missed it this year... hubby was gone and it would not have been fun without him.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Hoping to hit the east coast for some friendly reunions.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Might take a trip down to San Fransisco and spend a week there.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be in Japan for a month and half. I'll still come to KB though. Just with time difference. lol


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

My 16 year old step-son is up for 7 weeks! Keeping up with him will be most of our summer. After he goes back home we are heading out to MA to visit my mom and make our sojurn to Salem.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I was curious to know where people would like to or are traveling to this summer. I personally love to go to tropical places, and went to Jamaica last year. I do research as I'm traveling, and love to find new fairy stories and legends in different parts of the world. I've found fairy legends in Hawaii and Ireland.

This year, my husband picked the place to visit, Germany. OK, so twist my arm to go see some castles and look at the German Alps. I'm hoping there will be some fantastic fairy legends in the birthplace of fairy tale castles.
But there are some places I miss. I'd love to go back to Paris and visit for a week. Or drive along Route 66 up to Chicago, and maybe take the train back. 
So, where would you like to travel? Or where are you going this summer?
Maybe you're already going or want to go. Maybe you do research as you travel.
Tell, tell.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I don't know when I'll ever get there. But I sure would love to visit Iceland. I just love that some parts of the world still have that primordial aspect and Iceland is chock full of that good stuff. Geysers', hot water springs, frozen tundras, deep caves, rugged mountains, and some pretty darn good seafood. I guess if I'm lucky, I'll spot an Elf or two while I'm there.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd like to go to Iceland someday too. In the meantime I'll just have to make do with Yellowstone to get my geyser, hot water springs and rugged mountain fix. 

(I only live 90 miles away) Probably will head there after labor day when the crowds have abated somewhat.

I'm heading camping Saturday for 9 days. I'm curious on how the kindle will hold out. I got one of those iGo powerXtender thingamajigs to try out.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Forster said:


> I'd like to go to Iceland someday too. In the meantime I'll just have to make do with Yellowstone to get my geyser, hot water springs and rugged mountain fix.
> 
> (I only live 90 miles away) Probably will head there after labor day when the crowds have abated somewhat.
> 
> I'm heading camping Saturday for 9 days. I'm curious on how the kindle will hold out. I got one of those iGo powerXtender thingamajigs to try out.


Yellowstone is another place I'd love to visit. I could be wrong, but isn't Yellowstone the place that has the giant sequoia trees?

Edit: Actually, I think I answered my own question. I'm thinking of Sequoia National park. Doesn't matter. I'd love to visit them both anyway.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I am currently just south of Lake Como, Italy.  I have been to Lugano, Switzerland so far this trip.  Hoping to head down to Genova to go the aquarium and try to figure out the best way to go to Disneyland Paris.  But pretty much just beboping around the Como region.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Yellowstone is another place I'd love to visit. I could be wrong, but isn't Yellowstone the place that has the giant sequoia trees?


No that would probably be Yosemite in CA or maybe sequoia national park (I've been to neither), but I have been to Glacier National Park a bunch of times.

Yellowstone has lots of lodgepole pines.

People mainly think of geysers and old faithful when they hear Yellowstone. Yellowstone is so much more. Wildlife aplenty, Yellowstone lake, Yellowstone river, the grand canyon of the Yellowstone, Dunraven pass and so forth.

Here's a pic of the canyon and falls.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Forster said:


> No that would probably be Yosemite in CA or maybe sequoia national park (I've been to neither), but I have been to Glacier National Park a bunch of times.
> 
> Yellowstone has lots of lodgepole pines.


I've never seen a Geyser in person. I imagine it's an impressive sight. I'm really going to have to make it a point to visit one of the national parks soon, lodgepole pines and all.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

My two biggest 'to go to one day places' would be Ireland (naturally) and New Orleans, Louisiana. I've always wanted to go to Ireland, not sure why but it just seemed interesting.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Ireland, not sure why but it just seemed interesting.


Pubs and Irish girls, don't need anymore reason than that to visit a place.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, not much interested in the one but the pubs may not be too bad.   Plus I'm a sucker for the accent too so I could sit in a pub for hours if only to listen.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I would love to go to Austria and Egypt. Those two countries have fascinated me for years. I like Egypt for the pharaoh age. I'd love to see the pyramids and temples up-close and personal like. Austria has some wonderful castles, the Danube, the Vienna Woods and it's the music capital of the world. Maybe one day, I'll get there.

I'd also love to see Stonehenge.

Tanner


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Someone who knows how to merge can you merge this thread with my Summer Vacation thread please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith, is the My Summer Vacation thread in the Book Bazaar?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Folks, I am going to move this over to "Not Quite Kindle" since it seems like a better fit there.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been to Iceland. It is an incredibly beautiful country, full of friendly people who all speak English. It feels very European but is it only a 3.5 hour plane flight from Boston. The food is fabulous, too.

Just a bit of trivia: geyser is an Icelandic word and the only Icelandic word to come directly to English without any changes. It means "those spouty things that shoot up out of the earth."

The Icelandic language is considered to be the closest and purest to the original Viking language. The other Scandinavian languages (Danish, Norwegian and Swedish) have all gotten more modernized and corrupted from their old roots. 

Icelandic is spoken by about 270,000 people.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Someone who knows how to merge can you merge this thread with my Summer Vacation thread please.


I am happy to merge it if you can tell me where it is.

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am happy to merge it if you can tell me where it is.
> 
> L


Here ya go.... Thanks! 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9482.0.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Here ya go.... Thanks!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9482.0.html


Done! Okay, this is the thread for everyone to share their summer vacation plans, exotic and otherwise....

L


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Done! Okay, this is the thread for everyone to share their summer vacation plans, exotic and otherwise....
> L


Thanks!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Lots of people going to great places...I am envious.  I am going to Minneapolis next week to visit family.  Even though it is not tropical or European, I love going there.  For me it is all about the family.    
My niece (god daughter) is pregnant and I am going back for her shower.  It has been a tough pregnancy (partially detached placenta, bleeding, cramping, being on partial bed rest, you name it) so I will be so glad when her baby girl is born.  She is due mid-August, so I think things will be OK.  

I am going alone because it is too much girly stuff for my DH and both DS.  We think we might take a long family weekend to Cannon Beach, OR later this summer before my oldest DS goes back to college.    (That is, if we can get a hotel booking)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

AFS_NZ_IT said:


> I am currently just south of Lake Como, Italy. I have been to Lugano, Switzerland so far this trip. Hoping to head down to Genova to go the aquarium and try to figure out the best way to go to Disneyland Paris. But pretty much just beboping around the Como region.


<sighing enviously>
Great area for hiking, and renting bikes to go around the various lakes.... and ohhhh the food.....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got back from a four day backpacking trip in Yosemite.  We hiked almost 40 miles, and I climbed to the top of Half Dome!  I hope to get a picture or two up soon!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

wow! I remember those days... mountain biking in Moab, Utah... hiking in the mountains... oh, what it was like to be young...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> We are officially out of school now, and I have a couple trips planned with my family. Anyone else care to share vacation/staycation plans?


Back to school to change careers. I am taking 4 classes this summer. So far finished with 2, and currently taking the other 2.
my *travel* is a 40 minute drive each way to/from school. At least it is a quiet country road that is very scenic. I drive with no radio on and kinda mull over the homework from the night before, or pending assignments I am working on.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my goal in life is to set foot on every continent before I die.  I've been to England, Scotland, Amsterdam and Paris, Japan, Israel, South Africa and Australia and this year is Peru (Lima, Macchu Picchu, Lake Titicaca) and Ecuador (Quito and then 4 days on the Galapagos Islands).


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I only have 57 days until my wife, daughter and I go to Munich Germany, but who's counting.  
jp


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

50 days and counting until we go to Porto Portugal for a wedding.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm planning a little trip to Spain and hopefully with a stop over in Monako possibly.


----------

